
ProPublica Data Institute (2017) - ehudla
https://projects.propublica.org/graphics/data-institute-2017
======
ehudla
2018 materials (which seem identical) are available here:
[https://github.com/propublica/data-
institute-2018](https://github.com/propublica/data-institute-2018)

The 2019 course is next month, but the deadline to apply has passed.

